# pH Meter



## MJD (Aug 27, 2019)

Hello,

I am looking to get into a pH meter. I've previously used the test strips, but I'm really not convinced they work all that well and are even more difficult to use with red wine due to the tint left on the indicator tab. 

I make a moderate amount of goods annually (say ~ 30-40 gallons of wine, 15 gallons of mead, 15 gallons of beer), spaced out over the course of a year. I have no cause to use a pH meter outside of making booze, so I'm approaching this as a newbie.

Obviously they run the price gamut from $15 -->....$seemingly infinity. I understand there are tradeoffs between accuracy, precision, and durability at the different price points.

I've searched through some past threads to get an idea of forum responses historically, but am curious if there is a consensus on a ~$50 or less solution that would serve my purposes as a hobbyist, amateur brewer/vinter/mazer? 

Some of the units I've seen recommended in other threads look quite good and get good reviews, but I am loathe to spend > $100 unless that is really the floor for a good unit. So I suppose I'm asking for input on the best price to performance ratio for my needs. Thanks!


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 27, 2019)

Unfortunately the price point for something that is reliable and trustworthy is about $100+. And its getting harder to find one thats decent for less than that it seems. You can certainly pay less but you get only 0.1 pH unit accuracy (which makes a difference) vs 0.01 in winemaking. What usually happens on the cheap units is that in short order they just start to drift and not hold a steady pH value. When that happens you don't know what your reading is and you start guessing. I have had good luck with my Hanna unit. Now going on 10 years old. Others have had good luck with Milwaukee branded units. These are name brands that have been around for years and have good customer service that you can call and talk with someone if your having problems. There are a zillion cheapo units for sale on eBay but you get what you pay for with pH meters. I would rather buy one that last than keep buying a new one every year. That assumes you think you will stay in the hobby for an extended period of time of course. YMMV.


----------



## MJD (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks, that was the answer I was expecting I would probably get.
I've been in it 5 years and don't expect to stop any time soon - I don't have a problem paying the money, I was more looking to harness the knowledge of folks more experienced to me to gauge the actual entry-point for a reliable unit.


----------



## ibglowin (Aug 27, 2019)

The more expensive name brand meters also sell parts for their units. The probe tip is probably the number one part that needs replacing. Usually its cheaper to buy a new tip than an entire new replacement meter.


----------



## Snafflebit (Aug 3, 2020)

Same question here. Which pH meter is good. I have a Hanna bench refractometer that I like. I will look at a Hanna pH meter.


----------



## CDrew (Aug 3, 2020)

Extech 220-c is very accurate and easy to use. Their voltmeters are excellent too. A bit more than $100, but accurate, reliable, easy to calibrate, and electrode is available and easy to replace. It also logs results, temperate compensates and all around has been a great addition to the wine making gear. 

What ever you get, don’t forget the calibration and storage solutions.


----------



## Snafflebit (Aug 4, 2020)

the Extech 220-C looks like it hits the right price and looks good enough for light use. My Hanna refractometer gets dusted off once a year, total overkill for my hobby.


----------



## my wine (Sep 5, 2020)

Does anyone use the Apera Instruments PH60? The specs look right with an $80 price on Amazon. I'm looking at this one since I could also get a sensor head to test soil.


----------



## Snafflebit (Sep 5, 2020)

I actually bought the PH60 instead of the Extech. I like this pH meter. There is the cost of replacement probes to consider. But the meter seems solid and easy to use.


----------



## my wine (Sep 5, 2020)

Great, good to know!


----------



## M.E.N. (Sep 6, 2020)

my wine said:


> Does anyone use the Apera Instruments PH60? The specs look right with an $80 price on Amazon. I'm looking at this one since I could also get a sensor head to test soil.


I purchased the Apera PH60 a few years ago and it has been performing flawlessly. Between uses, I keep the probe in the (supplied) PH storage solution and have had zero issues to date.


----------



## Snafflebit (Sep 6, 2020)

my wine said:


> I could also get a sensor head to test soil.



you can forgo buying a special soil probe. make a 50/50 slurry of soil and water and test with the included probe


----------



## my wine (Sep 7, 2020)

I ordered the PH 60 today. I checked on the soil probe head and it alone was more expensive than the meter. I try the slurry method or I can buy a $20 soil probe that would be good enough for my dirt.


----------



## balatonwine (Sep 22, 2020)

I just purchased a pocket Adwa AD12 meter for much less than $100. Seems to be okay so far. But that is only after a few weeks of ownership. I have no long term experience yet. But I got this one since the probe is replaceable.


----------



## JoP (Sep 25, 2020)

balatonwine said:


> I just purchased a pocket Adwa AD12 meter for much less than $100. Seems to be okay so far. But that is only after a few weeks of ownership. I have no long term experience yet. But I got this one since the probe is replaceable.


Hello Balatonwine,
Greetings from California, from another Magyar winemaker.
At around 30 Euro the AD12 is a very affordable PH meter with decent specs.
Even their professional bench top units won’t break your budget.
Does this company make SO2 and TA testers also?
Cheers!


----------



## balatonwine (Oct 23, 2020)

JoP said:


> Does this company make SO2 and TA testers also?



I don't think they do. Mostly water quality instruments.


----------

